# No vdpau used with vlc

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

I have a nvidia GT520, a successfully working nvidia driven Gnome 3.4, Kernel 3.7.1

I am missing the vdpau (hardware acceleratd video playback). On a quadcore AMD, top indicates an estimate of 30% cpu time, and 'use GPU acceleration' in vlc is greyed out.

The card seems to work ok, the desktop effects are smooth, and nvidias setting tool is working fine. 

How can I proceed?

```
 vdpauinfo

display: :0   screen: 0

API version: 1

Information string: NVIDIA VDPAU Driver Shared Library  310.19  Thu Nov  8 01:15:18 PST 2012

Video surface:

name   width height types

-------------------------------------------

420     4096  4096  NV12 YV12 

422     4096  4096  UYVY YUYV 

Decoder capabilities:

name               level macbs width height

-------------------------------------------

MPEG1                 0  8192  2048  2048

MPEG2_SIMPLE          3  8192  2048  2048

MPEG2_MAIN            3  8192  2048  2048

H264_MAIN            41  8192  2048  2048

H264_HIGH            41  8192  2048  2048

VC1_SIMPLE            1  8190  2048  2048

VC1_MAIN              2  8190  2048  2048

VC1_ADVANCED          4  8190  2048  2048

MPEG4_PART2_SP        3  8192  2048  2048

MPEG4_PART2_ASP       5  8192  2048  2048

DIVX4_QMOBILE         0  8192  2048  2048

DIVX4_MOBILE          0  8192  2048  2048

DIVX4_HOME_THEATER    0  8192  2048  2048

DIVX4_HD_1080P        0  8192  2048  2048

DIVX5_QMOBILE         0  8192  2048  2048

DIVX5_MOBILE          0  8192  2048  2048

DIVX5_HOME_THEATER    0  8192  2048  2048

DIVX5_HD_1080P        0  8192  2048  2048

Output surface:

name              width height nat types

----------------------------------------------------

B8G8R8A8         16384 16384    y  Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 

R10G10B10A2      16384 16384    y  Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 

Bitmap surface:

name              width height

------------------------------

B8G8R8A8         16384 16384

R8G8B8A8         16384 16384

R10G10B10A2      16384 16384

B10G10R10A2      16384 16384

A8               16384 16384

Video mixer:

feature name                    sup

------------------------------------

DEINTERLACE_TEMPORAL             y

DEINTERLACE_TEMPORAL_SPATIAL     y

INVERSE_TELECINE                 y

NOISE_REDUCTION                  y

SHARPNESS                        y

LUMA_KEY                         y

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L1        y

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L2        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L3        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L4        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L5        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L6        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L7        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L8        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L9        -

parameter name                  sup      min      max

-----------------------------------------------------

VIDEO_SURFACE_WIDTH              y         1     4096

VIDEO_SURFACE_HEIGHT             y         1     4096

CHROMA_TYPE                      y  

LAYERS                           y         0        4

attribute name                  sup      min      max

-----------------------------------------------------

BACKGROUND_COLOR                 y  

CSC_MATRIX                       y  

NOISE_REDUCTION_LEVEL            y      0.00     1.00

SHARPNESS_LEVEL                  y     -1.00     1.00

LUMA_KEY_MIN_LUMA                y  

LUMA_KEY_MAX_LUMA                y  

ruediger@eg-server ~ $ 

```

Xorg.0.log:

http://pastebin.com/BdscXCf7

Rüdiger

----------

## _______0

turn on vaapi USE flag, maybe. I just installed vlc and is not grayed out.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> turn on vaapi USE flag, maybe. I just installed vlc and is not grayed out.

 

not related, vaapi and vdpau are two different none related implementations for gpu hw decoding.

Wallsandfences, check if opengl points to nvidia, not sure how this can work but on nvidia gpus, opengl must points to nvidia.

----------

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

vaapi is for intel graphics.

opengl is switched to nvidia during the emerge of nvidia-drivers. I just re-checked, and it is enabled.

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Rüdiger

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Wallsandfences wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> vaapi is for intel graphics.
> 
> opengl is switched to nvidia during the emerge of nvidia-drivers. I just re-checked, and it is enabled.
> ...

 

can you post the output of emerge --info vlc?

does it works with other players?

----------

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

It does not work with totem, as well. I have no other players.

```
emerge --info vlc

Portage 2.1.11.38 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.7.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.1-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X4_630_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 25 Dec 2012 21:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo sabayon

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync5.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-selinux) X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffh264vdpau firefox flac fortran g3dvl gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf php pipe png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xmvc xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="rme96" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile unixd socache_shmcb authn_core authz_core authm_core authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias mod_access xml python nls ubicode postgres cgi cgid" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-video/vlc-2.0.5 was built with the following:

USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnome libnotify libsamplerate mmx mp3 mpeg (multilib) ncurses ogg opengl png postproc pulseaudio qt4 sdl sse svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -opus -oss -portaudio -projectm -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -sqlite -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) (-win32codecs) (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi"

```

The vdpau is done via ffmpeg, I guess

```
media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.6 was built with the following:

USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 (multilib) pulseaudio sdl threads truetype vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -bindist -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libass -libv4l -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openal -openssl -oss -pic -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -static-libs -test -theora -v4l -vaapi (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher"

```

Rüdiger

----------

## _______0

did you add yourself to the video group? And possibly set "eselect xvmc" to nvidia. Triple check ALL USE flags are set to nvidia and vdpau properly.

----------

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

of course, without the user being member of 'video', one could not log in to gnome 3.

vdpau and nvidia are set globally in make.conf

But:

```
eselect xvmc list

!!! Error: Can't load module xvmc

exiting

```

Rüdiger

----------

## Wallsandfences

OK, I corrected the use flag in make.conf and ran emerge -avuDN @world, but I get:

```
 eselect xvmc set nvidia

Switching to nvidia XvMC implementation... done

eg-server rudi # eselect xvmc list

Available XvMC implementations  ( * is current ):

  [1]   xorg-x11

eg-server rudi # 

```

Hardware encoding stll does not work.

Rüdiger

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Wallsandfences wrote:*   

> OK, I corrected the use flag in make.conf and ran emerge -avuDN @world, but I get:
> 
> ```
>  eselect xvmc set nvidia
> 
> ...

 

set it to 1, also install mplayer and try playing the file using vdpau on mplayer

----------

## Mr_Maniac

AFAIK, "vaapi" is not limited to Intel-GPUs, even if it was developed for them. There's also an backend-module to use vdpau (Okay... An API that uses an API...), so that vaapi's more like a wrapper in this case.

So VLC uses vaapi to accelerate video-playback and vaapi just has to use vdpau. Works for me at home.

----------

## Wallsandfences

Ok, it works with mplayer, top indicates 2.7% cpu time. VLC still does not work. (Why is 3dnow disabled?)

```
MPlayer 1.1-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

Spiele /daten/gemeinsameordner/filme/film.mkv

libavformat version 53.32.100 (external)

libavformat-Dateiformat erkannt!

[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0

[lavf] stream 1: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang eng

VIDEO:  [H264]  720x432  0bpp  25.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

Load subtitles in /daten/gemeinsameordner/filme/Day after tomorrow_mkv/

==========================================================================

Erzwungener Videocodec: ffh264vdpau

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

libavcodec version 53.61.100 (external)

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffh264vdpau] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264 (VDPAU))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 0.0 kbit/0.00% (ratio: 0->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

[VD_FFMPEG] Versuche pixfmt=0.

Film-Aspekt ist 2.37:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [vdpau] 720x432 => 1024x432 H.264 VDPAU acceleration 

[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-beschleunigtes MPEG-2.
```

----------

## Wallsandfences

But, I have to force the use of the codecs with

```
mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau
```

or it runs with software decoding.

Rüdiger

----------

## Wallsandfences

Now, with vaapi enabled, vlc  pretends to use hardware acc:

```
 vlc

VLC media player 2.0.5 Twoflower (revision 2.0.5-0-g1661b7d)

[0x14d6108] main libvlc: VLC wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um VLC ohne Interface zu verwenden.

[0x15a21b8] qt4 interface error: Unable to load extensions module

[0x14e9928] main playlist: stopping playback

libva info: VA-API version 0.33.0

libva info: va_getDriverName() returns 0

libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib64/va/drivers/nvidia_drv_video.so

libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_0_33

libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0

[0x7f8850c02ca8] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.33 for hardware decoding.

```

cpu-usage is still somewhat high, around 16%. Is this the penalty one pays for vlc's versatility or is somesthing still wrong?

Rüdiger

----------

## DaggyStyle

it should work with vdpau regardless if vaapi is set or not.

as said before vaapi and vdpau are competing protocols over the same outcome, see: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Acceleration_API#Supported_hardware_and_drivers

vaapi has a wapper that converts it from vaapi calls to vdpau calls.

the poc of mplayer + ffmepg shows it, what is the gpu driver's version?

----------

## Wallsandfences

I'm using the latest nividia-drivers from portage, 

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.19
```

Rüdiger

----------

## Gusar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7152098.html#7152098

----------

## Wallsandfences

I have diffitulties to understand all of the linked thread, and if it is related to my problem.

Further testing showed, that mplayer does not play all my videos. Also, is tough to set options, without interface. VLC seems to, but with high cpu load.

Totem still does software decoding.

Rüdiger

----------

## Gusar

You don't have any "problem". As that thread explains, VLC and mplayer simply work differently.

----------

## Wallsandfences

I disagree.. Because with all I know, totem should play hardware decoding, and mplayer should play all my files, no? VLC might not be able to use the graphic driver completly due to it's internal design or different desgin goals, ok.

Rüdiger

----------

## Gusar

I'm not aware of Gstreamer (which Totem uses) having VDPAU support.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

VLC does NOT directly use vdpau! It only uses vaapi which can redirect to vdpau!

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU:

 *Quote:*   

> VDPAU can also be used as a backend for the Video Acceleration API (VA API) which itself covers a subset of VDPAU's capabilities; so any software that supports VA API also partly supports VDPAU (e.g., VLC media player).

 

So you need vaapi with the correct use-flag (vdpau or nvidia?)

EDIT: Not USE-Flag... VIDEO_CARDS:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver-0.7.3  USE="opengl -debug" 0 kB
> 
> x11-libs/libva-1.0.15  USE="opengl" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -dummy -fglrx -intel"
> ...

 

----------

## Wallsandfences

OK, then what I have is considered state of the art?

```
media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.6 was built with the following:

USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 (multilib) pulseaudio sdl threads truetype vaapi vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -bindist -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libass -libv4l -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openal -openssl -oss -pic -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -static-libs -test -theora -v4l (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher"

media-video/vlc-2.0.5 was built with the following:

USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnome libnotify libsamplerate mmx mp3 mpeg (multilib) ncurses ogg opengl png postproc pulseaudio qt4 sdl sse svg swscale truetype udev vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -opus -oss -portaudio -projectm -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -sqlite -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) (-win32codecs) (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi"

x11-libs/libva-1.1.0 was built with the following:

USE="X (multilib) opengl -egl -wayland" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -dummy -fglrx -intel"

x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver-0.7.4 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) opengl -debug"

```

Rüdiger

----------

## Gusar

x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver

----------

## Wallsandfences

Sorry, I don't get it

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Looking good...

When I play a video (1280x720 h264) with mplayer I have a CPU usage of 0-2% (one core alone - QuadCore here)

When I play the same video with vlc, I have a CPU usage of up to 11% on one or 2 cores and 1-3% on the other cores...

VLC stdout says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VLC media player 2.0.5 Twoflower (revision 2.0.5-0-g1661b7d)
> 
> [0x605108] main libvlc: VLC wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um VLC ohne Interface zu verwenden.
> ...

 

Without VAAPI/VDPAU, VLC uses over 30% CPU and mplayer just a bit under 30%.

So the acceleration of your VLC may be enabled. To be sure you could check for it in the VLC-Settings (Section Input & Settings).

P.S. The video-file I used had subtitles, but I disabled them so that they would not consume extra CPU-Time. And that can be quite a bit with ASS-Subtitles  :Wink: 

----------

## Wallsandfences

I have found, that mplayer with gnome-mplayer does not work properly with vdpau. currently I'm trying smplayer and that seems to work ok so far. CPU-time with this is around 6%. (vdpau enabeld according to log and amd-quadcore)

Rüdiger

----------

## Elv13

Same problem here, but when I try to use VAAPI with newer VLC, all I get is 

```
#0  0x00007fffcf508d20 in pred8x8_128_dc_8_c () from /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.53

#1  0x00007fffcf499b6f in ff_h264_hl_decode_mb () from /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.53

#2  0x00007fffcf4d7dd4 in decode_slice () from /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.53

#3  0x00007fffcf4d840e in execute_decode_slices () from /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.53

#4  0x00007fffcf4dbbbe in decode_nal_units () from /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.53

#5  0x00007fffcf4dc783 in decode_frame () from /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.53

#6  0x00007fffcf65e0c0 in avcodec_decode_video2 () from /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.53

#7  0x00007fffd4c031d5 in DecodeVideo () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so

#8  0x00007ffff792a2c7 in DecoderDecodeVideo () from /usr/lib64/libvlccore.so.5

#9  0x00007ffff792b11d in DecoderProcess () from /usr/lib64/libvlccore.so.5

#10 0x00007ffff792b2bc in DecoderThread () from /usr/lib64/libvlccore.so.5

#11 0x00007ffff76d6ec6 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#12 0x00007ffff720bb8d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

```

Any idea why it segfault? I have 2 NVIDIA GPU, one GeForce8*** and 1 GTX6**. Newest propriatary driver, NVIDIA OpenGL, newest libva and vlc

----------

## chessmaster

I had the same problem with no vdpau using vlc. What fixed the problem for me is when I emerge ffmpeg with vaapi use flag in package.use. This bring my cpu down from 115% to 10% with my blue ray movies playing flawless.

----------

